# Chick Peas



## Guest (May 9, 2004)

How do you prepare chick peas to use them as a carp bait? Thanks


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Simple! 

1.) Put dried Chick Peas in saucepan and cover with Spring Water (not tap water).
2.) Add whatever kind of flavoring you like....usually just a little bit will do it. I will normally add about 2 TBS of vanilla when I'm using vanilla.
3.) Bring to a boil and boil for 4 mins. Turn off.....take off heat.....and let sit in that "brine" for 24 hrs. They will be ready to use then.


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

really an excelent bait


----------



## Carpless (Apr 12, 2004)

Try boiling for 5 mins in tomato soup with a bunch of hot sauce- the hottest you can find. Let sit overnight. Rig on a hair.

Chick peas are a fantastic bait. Very versatile Pick your flavor- boil for just a bit and let sit overnight.


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Mike,

I've boiled them with BBQ sauce and hot sauce, but never tomato sauce. Interesting


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2004)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

You can also freeze the left overs. Got this info from cwcarper. Anyways, I made some killer chick peas. I soaked mine in nothing but banana extract. I believe it was for a couple days. Just soft enough to poke a needle through them. They are VERY potent. Mixed a little pianapple oil with them the last day. THE CATKING !!!


----------



## Fastlane (Apr 11, 2004)

Ok, stupid question time. What is a chick pea?


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

Chick peas are better known as Garbonzo beans.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Thomas, ya gotta get out of the country once in awhile  JEEZE US !!!!!!! THE CATKING !!!


----------



## Fastlane (Apr 11, 2004)

catking said:


> Thomas, ya gotta get out of the country once in awhile  JEEZE US !!!!!!! THE CATKING !!!


Now wouldn't the "Country" name be chick pea? I know what a Garbanzo bean is and I'm about as country as they come. Never heard of a chick pea though. Jeeze crapking, I mean catking, cut a brother some slack


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

DA KING !!! did cut you slack with what I posted  Later Gator..........DA KING !!!


----------



## Fastlane (Apr 11, 2004)

LOL! Sad thing is, I believe you about that!


----------

